# Hello from Bristol



## Louby (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there
I live just outside Bristol and currently have 2 satin and 3 little black and white mice but hoping to expand just a little, I'm looking for a tri colour little boy to add to the family


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm delighted you took our advice, and joined this forum as well. It really is the best place to come for advice on breeding.

We don't have tris in our mousery, although we could probably supply you with a satin pied buck if all else fails [Annie is in Bridgwater].


----------



## Louby (Dec 28, 2012)

That sounds nice Gill, I don't know if you know anything about breeding satin guinea pigs but wonder if breeding satin mice is the same principles. If I use a satin buck to non satins would I get satin carrier babies? Is satin to satin acceptable in mice?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The only reliable way to get satins is to breed satin to satin as it's a recessive gene, although, as you say, some will be carriers if one parent is non-satin. My original aim was to breed satin long-hairs (all my pied mice are satin), but, although I have managed to get some decent coats, the heads and tails still leave a lot to be desired. I now also have some beautiful mock chocolate and black foxes thanks to SarahY giving me some of her wonderful Blackthorn mice.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hhello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Louby.
Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

